# SRAM Aero Chainrings 11sd compatable?



## Swen6 (Feb 6, 2013)

As above really, do the aero chainrings work with RED22. Would like to run S Works cranks with Aero chainrings?


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Swen6 said:


> As above really, do the aero chainrings work with RED22. Would like to run S Works cranks with Aero chainrings?


All 10spd cranks and chainrings will work, might not be ideal for the perfect shift, but yes it will.


----------



## Swen6 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the reply


----------

